

Gift HN: Annual Tekpub subscription - m0nastic

This is at least tangentially on-topic, so I hope it's ok to post this here.<p>I had planned on signing up for an annual Tekpub subscription (Tekpub is a developer training video site for those unaware), but before actually doing so I managed to get a free subscription.<p>I'd still like to give them my money (as it's a site that I quite like), so I figured I'd buy a gift subscription for someone on here.<p>I have no idea the best way to go about it (it being 3:15am on Christmas morning where I am), so I figured I'd post it here:<p>If someone out there in the HN-verse would like a free annual subscription to Tekpub, email me with a subject line consisting of just a prime number (one of the first 500 primes). My email address is listed in my profile.<p>I feel bad doing first-come-first-serve considering it's Christmas day, so I'm thinking I'll randomly select a prime, and see who is closest to it. I'll figure something out if more than one person picks the same one. I'm heading off to bed, but will pick a winner when I wake up.<p>Happy Holidays, and I hope this can be of use to someone on here.
======
m0nastic
So the bad news is I only got two emails, although I realize the timing for
this post wasn't ideal.

The good news is, both people who emailed me have gotten subscriptions (it's
Christmas, after all).

So, thanks everyone, and happy holidays.

